# Really great price on these



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone use these?

http://www.amazon.com/ThermaCell-Rechargeable-Heated-Insoles-XL/dp/B00K97XX3A


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Anyone use these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ThermaCell-Rechargeable-Heated-Insoles-XL/dp/B00K97XX3A



Heated Insoles are for puss.......


----------



## hammer (Apr 22, 2015)

What I'd like to find are decent heated gloves.  Having cold hands even with the hand warmers sucks...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Heated Insoles are for puss.......



I know.  Some people use them on here though.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I know.  Some people use them on here though.



My sister uses a heated boot and I skied with her on a cold day and she had to go in around 1 and try and recharge them.  She never came back out for runs.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> My sister uses a heated boot and I skied with her on a cold day and she had to go in around 1 and try and recharge them.  She never came back out for runs.


I would like something like this in a glove liner.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I would like something like this in a glove liner.



Now you are talking!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2015)

Too thick and won't work with custom footbeds.

My Hotronics will last the whole day even in below zero temps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2015)

+1.  Hottronics were one of the best, if not the best gear purchases I've ever made.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 22, 2015)

I use the chemical heat packs on top of the foot together with boot gloves and and chrmical heat packs in my mittens and im  good for Tremblant's and WF ,s  famed nastiness :wink:

MY Beo in law  has severe foot cissues beyond Reynauds has used hotronics for yrs , they last all day . But sadly he had to give it all up when he devloped balance related issues . he works out like a mad man and bikes daily but his feet are a real issue , been to innumerable foot specialists and neurologists all over the state seeking resolution all ro no avail .

But the hotronics last all day if dialed back


----------



## bigbog (Apr 23, 2015)

hammer said:


> What I'd like to find are decent heated gloves.  Having cold hands even with the hand warmers sucks...



Black Diamond's Guide Glove rated as one of the warmest...

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/ski-gloves/guide-glove-BD801514_cfg.html#start=1


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Black Diamond's Guide Glove rated as one of the warmest...
> 
> http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/ski-gloves/guide-glove-BD801514_cfg.html#start=1



Love my BD gloves. They are legit.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2015)

Oddly the warmest gloves I've ever owned are the $35 Grandoes I bought at a TJ Max.  They were to be back ups to a $90 level glove, but became my primary glove.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> +1.  Hottronics were one of the best, if not the best gear purchases I've ever made.



I have been less than overwhelmed with mine. They proven to be very fragile. I've had to replace every part (clips, brackets, battery packs, heating elements). I like the concept but would only pay the money again if they made them more robust.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2015)

Maybe you got a lemon?  I've had mine for 6 years and about 150 days on the hill and haven't had a single issue.  I've also moved them between 3 different boots in that time.   You do ski many more days a season than I do though.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe you got a lemon?  I've had mine for 6 years and about 150 days on the hill and haven't had a single issue.  I've also moved them between 3 different boots in that time.   You do ski many more days a season than I do though.



It's largely damage done skiing and general wear. I lost a battery pack when my boot brushed up against one of the snowmaking whales on Black Cat last year. I've had to replace the heating elements because the wires break from fatigue where it meets the plug. It's gotten to the point where every time I fall the first thing I do is check for my battery packs to make sure the clip is intact. On more than one occasion I've found things loose or dangling. I've lost the little metal clip that snaps into the plastic brackets, which seems to just come loose over time.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2015)

I've got a clip that goes around my boot strap.   It's made of heavy duty plastic.  Only way the battery is going anywhere is if I were to wreck hard and break the plastic or rip the boot strap.  Richelsons sold it to me.

As for wires and elements, I'm guessing that's just because you ski so much and they wear out.  I guess I'm lucky to have used mine as much as I have without issue.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Oddly the warmest gloves I've ever owned are the $35 Grandoes I bought at a TJ Max.  They were to be back ups to a $90 level glove, but became my primary glove.



I have two pair of gloves that have the warmer pouch on top of the hand - a pair of Scott Mittens with a built in glove liner that I bought at a tent sale last summer for $39 and another pair of Swany Mittens also with a built in glove liner that I paid $40 at the Cannon Ski Shop (forgot the others at home).  Both worked out great in some very cold temps (sub zero double digits) this season.  When we go in for lunch I swap them.  Paid less for both then most probably pay for a single pair.


----------



## kurtifitim (Apr 26, 2015)

Ipoopppp pp


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got a clip that goes around my boot strap.   It's made of heavy duty plastic.  Only way the battery is going anywhere is if I were to wreck hard and break the plastic or rip the boot strap.  Richelsons sold it to me.
> 
> As for wires and elements, I'm guessing that's just because you ski so much and they wear out.  I guess I'm lucky to have used mine as much as I have without issue.



I put the hard mount on the back of my boots. Just have to be careful getting on chairlifts as it can knock things off. Happened once, but the powdercuff on my pants kept me from losing the battery. I do replace the heating elements now and then because the wires do wear out. Those are relatively cheap, you can get a replacement pair for $40. The batteries are where the bulk of the cost is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2015)

I had bought that mount and had intended on Richelsons installing it when I had some work done on my old Kryptons.  He turned me on to the strap mount instead for the very reason you describe, chairlift bumping the battery off.   The strap mount is on the side, so it avoids that issue.  Unlike the flimsy mount that came with the product that just loops over the strap, this one you have to thread the strap through.  Haven't had a battery fall off yet.


----------

